# GA Eheim low techs



## viktorlantos

We mainly using high light co2 tanks in our gallery but we keep 2 of these Eheim Aquastyle nanos to show the low tech example to our visitors.

The tank is the default Eheim Aquastyle set. With Hirose and Amazonia soils in it.
The set has a 7w led light and a corner filter with substrat pro.

I shot this now to show how it looks. It's running since february this year. Initially had some algae issues, but as it slowly cycled we do not have algae anymore.

Fert is EI daily.

(the insitu shot has a T5 unit but that's just for a demo purposes, we're not using them of course)

with good plant selection this runs nicely.


Green Aqua - Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Green Aqua - Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

an earlier shot


Green Aqua - Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Green Aqua - Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr 

hope will help some who do not have a budget and would stay on the low tech line.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
I really like these, shows what can be done. Can you provide a plant list?

cheers Darrel


----------



## cozmoz

Great looking tanks and aquascapes, what are the dimensions?


----------



## viktorlantos

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I really like these, shows what can be done. Can you provide a plant list?
> 
> cheers Darrel



Cheers Darrell,
I am sorry i missed your post somoehow. Here is the plantlist on the 2 tanks:

LEFT:
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Spiky Moss
Utricularia Graminifolia
Staurogyne SP
Anubias Nana
Limnobium laevigatum

RIGHT:
Taxiphyllum barbieri (Vesicularia)
Echinodorus quadricostatus


----------



## viktorlantos

cozmoz said:
			
		

> Great looking tanks and aquascapes, what are the dimensions?



Thank you  

Left tank is:
31x31x36 cm 35L

Right one:
24x24x28 cm 16L


----------



## spyder

Both very nice. Great stuff.

Any chance you can pull out the neons and throw some CPD's in there and shoot again?


----------



## roadmaster

Very nice set's.
Geeez, And I thought  adding Scaled back EI once a week in my low tech tank was pushing it, but these are dosed daily? 
Is excel, or easy carbo in play at all?
 What if any is water change scedule?


----------



## ACS

Hi,very inspiring work.I,d also like to know answers to the previous post and what method you used to overcome initial algea issues.very tempted to try low tec approach.


----------



## viktorlantos

At the beginning weekly EI is fine. Sure algae will come as the systems will establish much slower. A few month later the daily EI work without any issue. We also dose carbo on a daily basis. Shrimps fishes are fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZliBrka

Hi Victor!

This tanks look great!

That internal filter looks nice to me for my new 25l nano shrimp tank so can you tell me please what is your opinion about them after nearly a year of use?

Thanks!


----------



## viktorlantos

ZliBrka said:
			
		

> Hi Victor!
> 
> This tanks look great!
> 
> That internal filter looks nice to me for my new 25l nano shrimp tank so can you tell me please what is your opinion about them after nearly a year of use?
> 
> Thanks!



The filter is perfect for a low tech nano. It has substrat pro in it so not only sponge like many other corner filters like Dennerle etc.

It does not have pipe, but they did a very good structure on the filter. The water just comes out as a waterfall on the top part and pushing the full surface.

The larger tank has a Heteropoda shrimp colony in it and they are spreading nicely.

Ealrier Eheim not sold it separatelly, but they changed their mind and now both the filter and the lighting is available.

The filter is not enough for a high light tank but perfect for a low light tank really.


----------



## ZliBrka

Thaks for quick reply!


----------



## Kristoph91

Viktor,

I love these so much.
Any updates on them at the moment ?

Kris


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

Very nice looking tanks, it's a shame Eheim don't make them any larger in that style!


----------



## parotet

Victor, sorry to open this thread again. I have one like this (24 l) but I have the light dimmed from the very beginning, even when using liquid C or CO2. 
IMO the 7w LED unit is oversized, at least for 24 liters (in my case, 19 real liters). Don't you have this problem? I see you have in both floating plants, but not that much to decrease the amount of light.


----------



## viktorlantos

Cheers, no prob to open this up again if you have questions.

I do not feel strong these lights. Over the 16L one the light is high light, but 24 and the large we suffer from the low light.
Well this is fine if you go with the low light low tech way, but otherwise very far from the ones we use on other high light nanos like the Aquasky 301 30L cubes in our showroom.

Sure algae can come, but probably because the plants suffer for some reason. But if you find the right ones you have less trouble.
Also if the algae occour you can do quick 200% water change with some heavy duty cleaning work  like toothbrush etc.

We use soft water on our tanks like the one below which is a 16L Aquastyle. There's Utricularia G. in it.
We only had to clean the stone and the plastic filter house from algae with an electric toothbrush. But maintenance is like 5 minutes with massive water changes.


Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## parotet

Thanks Victor. Yes, this is what I like about this tank. Maintenance is easy and I do massive water changes once or twice a week. 

When I tried a low tech approach without dimming the light, plants suffered a little bit and I had to add ferts quite often (more often than expected in low tech). At this time I had mainly Java ferns mixed with Echonodorus and stem plants... Bad combination I guess.

That is why I tried also liquid C which was the most stable set up, but again with lights dimmed. I agree with you that it can be a matter of choosing the right plants... Now I have more light, but with CO2 and I have stem plants that seem to be happy. But I am not using 100% of the power.

Will have to learn more to play that hard


----------

